# Next 1st Responder class



## Nuclearaudio (Nov 3, 2005)

Does anyone know when the next first responder class is?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

That isn't the question you should be asking... *Find out if you can self sponsor into the class first.*
All kidding aside, if you want an EMT-B class (starting in January) for a reasonable price, PM Texdep. He can fill you in on the cost and the details.


----------



## Future_MALEO_019 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'd also like to know when the next class is. Sponsorship shouldn't be a problem, my fire department would most likely sponsor me. If possible I'd like to get it done before January, that's when I start my FFI/II Classes to become a call firefighter. EMT is pretty much out of the question for me. I don't have enough money or time between CAP, Marine DEP meetings, school work, and work to take an EMT-B class. And I should be getting my department pager issued soon, so I'll be going to calls soon too. So any information on when and where the next first responder class is would be greaty appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## The Jesters (Apr 20, 2004)

I usually teach at least one class per year, but due to job demands, personal issues, and taking classes myself, I will not be teaching a FULL 1st Responder class until at least next fall.

I suggest going to the www.mass.gov/mptc website and on the right clicking on the links for the state academies and calling each one and asking if they are having any classes soon. The sometimes host this class with their Reserve Intermittent academies.


----------



## CBayer222 (Dec 9, 2005)

Nuclearaudio said:


> Does anyone know when the next first responder class is?


If you still need one, I know a great instructor! Call the Hyannis Fire Department and ask for Paramedic Spanky. He owns his own company and offers 1st Responder. The guy makes the class VERY fun and hes a smart guy too. You can also check out http://www.sylvesterconsultants.com/ its Spanky's site.


----------



## 82PSTSB (Apr 6, 2004)

When I took the R/I academy in Reading, they offered the First Responder class to all students, and it was recommended to take it. I'm already an EMT, so I skipped it, but I know Reading is currently running another R/I academy right now, so you might call them and see if you can get in on the First Responder class even though you are not a student of the academy.


----------

